# Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA Có Tốt Không?



## TATANA - Nệm Drap Gối

Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA xuất xứ từ đâu? Chất lượng như thế nào? Giá bao nhiêu? Có những đặc điểm nổi bật nào?... Đây là những vấn đề bạn cần quan tâm khi có nhu cầu mua nệm.

Khi có ý định mua nệm cao su thiên nhiên, chắc chắn bạn sẽ tìm hiểu khá kỹ càng về dòng nệm và thương hiệu nệm mà mình định mua đúng không nào? Hiện nay, trên thị trường xuất hiện một thương hiệu nệm cao su thiên nhiên khá mới đó là TATANA. Vậy thì, Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA Có Tốt Không? Cùng tham khảo ngay bạn nhé!!!

*1. Thương hiệu nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA xuất xứ từ đâu?*
TATANA là một thương hiệu nệm của Việt Nam, ra đời vào cuối năm 2017 – đầu năm 2018 với nhà xưởng sản xuất đặt tại Khu nhà xưởng 1870 Tỉnh lộ 10, Phường Tân Tạo, Quận Bình Tân, TP.HCM. Với sứ mệnh " Tận tâm giúp người Việt có thêm nhiều giấc ngủ ngon, hạnh phúc hơn bằng việc không ngừng sáng tạo, cải tiến để sản xuất nệm, drap, gối, nội thất phù hợp, chất lượng, đáp ứng hơn cả mong đợi của khách hàng", nệm TATANA được nghiên cứu và sản xuất từ đội ngũ nhân viên có gần 10 năm kinh nghiệm trong ngành nệm.

Tuy mới xuất hiện trên thị trường không lâu nhưng nhờ vào chất lượng sản phẩm, dịch vụ cũng như giá cả phù hợp với đa số người tiêu dùng, nệm TATANA nhanh chóng chiếm được sự tin tưởng sử dụng trên thị trường nệm Việt Nam với hơn 30 đại lý, cửa hàng phân phối.

*2. Đặc điểm nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA:*

*Ưu điểm:*
*- Nguyên liệu 100% cao su tự nhiên: *Nệm được làm từ 100% cao su tự nhiên, độ đàn hồi và độ bền cao. An toàn, thân thiện với người dùng, đặc biệt nhờ được làm từ cao su thiên nhiên nên nệm có tính kháng khuẩn cao và không gây ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe của người sử dụng và môi trường tự nhiên.






_Nệm cao su thiên nhiên TATANA với nguyên liệu 100% từ cao su tự nhiên_​
*- Áo nệm công nghệ mới:*  áp dụng công nghệ vải mới 4D Spacer độc đáo, thiết kế thông minh với hàng nghìn lỗ thoáng khí trên bề mặt giúp thông thoáng, kháng khuẩn, thấm hút mồ hôi tối đa mang đến sự thoải mái thoáng mát vào ngày hè, ấm áp vào mùa đông. Lớp áo nệm bên trong được liên kết từ các sợi vải durable dày dặn tạo cảm giác mềm mịn và êm ái khi nằm.






_Áo nệm công nghệ mới 4D Spacer vô cùng thoáng mát_​
*- Đa dạng sự lựa chọn cho khách hàng: * với 3 dòng nệm thiết kế khác nhau tương ứng với nhu cầu về giá cả sản phẩm:

+ *Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA PREMIUM* : Áo nệm 4D Spacer thoáng mát và bề mặt nệm với hàng trăm lỗ tròn nhỏ ở cả 2 mặt vừa mang lại hiệu quả thoáng khí tuyệt vời vừa đảm bảo cấu trúc nâng đỡ tuyệt đối, hệ thống bọt khí liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau cùng hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi giúp cho sản phẩm luôn thông thoáng ở mọi góc độ, mang lại cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát.






_Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA PREMIUM_​
           + *Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA STANDARD*: Áo nệm 4D Spacer thoáng mát, thông minh cùng cùng bề mặt nệm được thiết kế dạng lỗ thông hơi ở cả 2 mặt: mặt trên là hàng trăm lỗ tròn nhỏ, mặt dưới kết hợp giữa lỗ tròn to và lỗ tròn nhỏ mang lại hiệu quả thoáng khí gấp đôi, hệ thống bọt khí liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau cùng hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi giúp cho sản phẩm luôn thông thoáng ở mọi góc độ, mang lại cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát.






_Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA STANDARD_​
+ *Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA ACB*:
Bề mặt nệm được thiết kế dạng lỗ thông hơi ở cả 2 mặt: mặt trên là hàng trăm lỗ tròn nhỏ, mặt dưới kết hợp giữa lỗ tròn to và lỗ tròn nhỏ mang lại hiệu quả thoáng khí gấp đôi, hệ thống bọt khí liên kết chặt chẽ với nhau cùng hàng triệu lỗ thông hơi giúp cho sản phẩm luôn thông thoáng ở mọi góc độ, mang lại cho người nằm cảm giác êm ái, thoáng mát.






_Nệm Cao Su Thiên Nhiên TATANA ACB_​
Áo nệm: Vải gấm cao cấp nhập khẩu với những hoa văn, họa tiết tinh xảo mang lại vẻ sang trọng, hiện đại, lịch lãm và vô cùng quý phái. Đồng thời, áo nệm bằng vải gấm có độ bền cao và thoáng mát, thấm hút mồ hôi tốt, thân thiện với sức khỏe người sử dụng.

*- Giá cả tương xứng với chất lượng:* Hiểu được mong ước muốn sử dụng đệm nhưng khả năng tài chính hạn chế của nhiều người tiêu dùng Việt cùng phương châm hoạt động “tận tâm vì giấc ngủ” của mình, TATANA luôn mang đến cho khách hàng những sản phẩm với mức giá hợp lý nhất, tương xứng với chất lượng sản phẩm chứ không đặt nặng giá trị thương hiệu lên giá thành của sản phẩm nhằm mang đến cho quý khách hàng những giấc ngủ thật tuyệt vời mà không phải tốn quá nhiều chi phí.

*Nhược điểm:*
- Là 1 thương hiệu mới nên chưa được nhiều người tiêu dùng biết đến cũng như chưa được sử dụng rộng rãi.

- Nệm được làm hoàn toàn từ cao su thiên nhiên do đó khả năng chịu nhiệt kém, khi sử dụng nệm bạn nên tránh để nệm ở những nơi nhiệt độ cao và tránh ánh nắng trực tiếp từ mặt trời.

- Mùi cao su: khi mua nệm mới về chắc chắn bạn sẽ thấy khó chịu bởi mùi cao su rất nồng khiến bạn khó thở. Tuy nhiên, bạn có thể yên tâm với vấn đề này, chỉ cần để nệm ở nơi thoáng mát trong 3-5h thì mùi khó chịu này sẽ vơi đi đáng kể, lúc đó bạn có thể sử dụng nệm bình thường. Và sau khoảng 1 tuần thì mùi cao su này sẽ biến mất hoàn toàn.


----------



## nasol

bài viết hay lắm. cảm ơn bạn


----------

